# any place in NE north dakota clean geese for a fee ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone in eastern north dakota clean ( pluck ) geese for the hunters ? i hunted down in southern il and there is a few companies that pluck them for you for 2.00 each. just was wondering. would be be great for these big snow goose harvest days. marty


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Cleaning birds is just part of the game. I'd save that cash for gas or the decoy fund.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Randy Hahn of Park River does some bird cleaning I know.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone in eastern north dakota clean birds ? down in IL it was great. plucked birds 2.00 each. took them 3 min. they really look and tasted great. marty


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

here we go fella's. this is the point where "hunting" in north dakota turns to "shooting". I agree with sniper, and 99.9% of people on this site do as well. its part of the hunt. you don't get off the toilet and skip wiping your ars do you??? its all part of the fun. nothing like knocking back a few colds ones at night while cleaning birds with the guys :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree. It's as much a part of hunting as harvesting the birds is.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

In college I had a friend who thought of starting one near Devils Lake. He claimed he could probably just stay out there and hunt, clean birds, and probably break even. I don't know about plucking them. Sounds like a lot of work. 8)


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

same old crap... no one willing to answer the question only give there opinion on a non related subject. it gets tougher and tougher to ask a question on this site. To much BS for me...... coonman


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Coonman - I agree. However, it's hard to change the direction you are talking about when moderators or major contributors to the site are the ones off topic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

trappermrd said:


> anyone in eastern north dakota clean ( pluck ) geese for the hunters ? i hunted down in southern il and there is a few companies that pluck them for you for 2.00 each. just was wondering. would be be great for these big snow goose harvest days. marty


I'm sure theres are a few depending on where you stay. If the town has a chamber or town association, I would contact them and they might be able to point you in the right direction. 
You might want to post the particular location you are looking for as well.



> Blue Plate Posted:
> 
> Coonman - I agree. However, it's hard to change the direction you are talking about when moderators or major contributors to the site are the ones off topic.





> coonman Posted:
> 
> same old crap... no one willing to answer the question only give there opinion on a non related subject. it gets tougher and tougher to ask a question on this site. To much BS for me...... coonman


A bit hypocritical aren't we guys?
In no way did either of you guys contribute anything postive to trappers post.

Hijacks happen, its all part of the game.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

My contribution to his question; no off hand I don't know anyone in that area who will help process your birds. If you do go for it. After all they are birds you killed, legally. If you legally process them I have no problem with it. From my perspective, if you have them process or clean them yourself as long as you eat them it's up to the individual. It's a means to an end right?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

As far as what they charge, I think $2 is going to be pretty hard to find. I know of guys who pay $8 per goose/$6 per duck to the Hutterites in Canada. Talk about tacking on an extra expense!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree with some of the complaints.

It's really annoying when people ask a question and people go out of their way to be a jerk because they don't agree.

If you don't have anything positive to ad, don't post!

BTW - this avatar is freakin' hilarious. :lol:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple B said:


> here we go fella's. this is the point where "hunting" in north dakota turns to "shooting". I agree with sniper, and 99.9% of people on this site do as well. its part of the hunt. you don't get off the toilet and skip wiping your ars do you??? its all part of the fun. nothing like knocking back a few colds ones at night while cleaning birds with the guys :beer:


so are you saying that all the people who shoot deer and have them processed are doing it just for the shooting as well????? maybe this guy cant clean birds as well and wants to get the most he can off of them.....i can understand why he would want to have someone do it for him in the spring also, cleaning 70+ snow geese aint the funnest thing to do.......so seriously just lay off im sick of people not giving answers as well


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Triple B said:


> nothing like knocking back a few colds ones at night while cleaning birds with the guys :beer:


although i dont think there is a problem with having your birds processed by some one else im stickin up for his case...BUT....i clean all my own birds and completely agree with your last sentence...........


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

honker85 said:


> so are you saying that all the people who shoot deer and have them processed are doing it just for the shooting as well?????


That is a completely different situation. It would make more sense if you compared cleaning birds to having someone walk out to the field and gut your deer for you.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

diver sniper.... that's the problem. 90 % of the people are giving smart *** answers to questions that were not even ask on this site. They feel free to make these kind of comments on the site but would not answer this way if the person asked the same question face to face. man oh man.... MARTY


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

trappermrd said:


> diver sniper.... that's the problem. 90 % of the people are giving smart a$$ answers to questions that were not even ask on this site. They feel free to make these kind of comments on the site but would not answer this way if the person asked the same question face to face. man oh man.... MARTY


Marty, I'm afraid that's something you're going to run into anywhere you go on the internet. I'm not saying it's necessarily a good thing, but the safety of being behind the key board is something that a lot of people tend to thrive on, be their advice good or bad.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you usualy pluck your birds or breast them out? I like to pluck one goose a year and cook it with a turkey on thanksgiving at our hunting cabin, but I dont see why a guy would want to pluck snowgeese, thats alot of pluckin.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

trappermrd said:


> diver sniper.... that's the problem. 90 % of the people are giving smart a$$ answers to questions that were not even ask on this site. They feel free to make these kind of comments on the site but would not answer this way if the person asked the same question face to face. man oh man.... MARTY


 I beg to differ. I'm assuming the preveious posts were shots at me. if you knew me at all you would know that i am a tell it like it is kinda guy., and yes i would tell anything I've said on this site to anyone's face. in fact I've actually had to tone back what i really want to say a few times. also if you knew me you would know that i DO in fact like to mess with people and get under their skin, which apparently, is not a problem for many thin skinned folk on this site. I really don't mean anything by it other than to get a rise out of people and state my opinion. that being said, I'm sure 95% of you fella's would actually get along with me pretty well, the other 5% can go . . . . well you get the point. if you're ever in the bismarck area shoot me a pm, we can have a brewha and throw opinions around.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have always breast them out but had a few snows and canadans plucked down in southern IL. they sure were nice. gave alot of the plucked birds to the famers i huntd on. they really like those plucked birds. these proffesional cleaners use supper hot water on the birds and the feathers just pull out in handfulls. it took them only 3 min per bird. not bad for 2.00 each plus they sold the down. marty


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

that is what they told me on the down. they had these big burlap bags full of it. a coat manufacture buys it from them. maybe laws are different in IL, could be classified as waste product, kind of like deer carcass being sold to mink farmers. i use to buy alot of deer carcass when i raised mink. i ask the state dnr in in IL at the time and they said no problem on the deer carcass as long as not for resale. marty


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry, I was editing my post before you replied.



> they sold he down





> The Migratory Bird Treaty Act) makes it illegal for anyone to take, possess, import, export, transport, sell, purchase, barter, or offer for sale, purchase, or barter, any migratory bird, or the parts, nests, or eggs of such a bird except under the terms of a valid permit issued pursuant to Federal regulations


.

Permits are generally issued only for cultural or educational purposes.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

you could be right. maybe laws have changed. this was back in the 1980's. marty


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

you never know. they might had a federal permit to sale the down. marty


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

You're right. Its possible.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

PJ said:


> In college I had a friend who thought of starting one near Devils Lake. 8)


This service is already available in DL.

I don't think that its a big deal that someone would like to pay for this service. Not everyone has the time, space, or experience to do it, and that's fine too. Personal choice.

NDMax


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

Were/who in DL process birds ? I would like to use them. thanks. marty


----------

